# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Что говорят писания о санньясе

## Максим C.

Дорогие преданные, помогите разобраться. Вот тут прочитал такое в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады о санньяси и не знаю считается это авторитетным или нет.

БГ 16.1-3 
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: "Помимо этого, санньяси должен всегда жить в чистоте. Жизнь людей, отрекшихся от мира, регламентирована множеством правил и предписаний. Самым важным из них является строгий запрет на близкие отношения с женщинами. Санньяси не имеет права даже разговаривать с женщиной наедине. Когда Господь Чайтанья, который был идеальным санньяси, жил в Пури, женщинам из числа преданных не позволялось даже приблизиться к Нему, чтобы выразить почтение. Им приходилось кланяться Ему на расстоянии. С Его стороны это было не проявлением женоненавистничества, но строгим выполнением категорического запрета, не позволяющего санньяси близко общаться с женщинами. Чтобы вести чистый образ жизни, человек должен следовать правилам, регламентирующим жизнь того социального уклада, к которому он относится. Санньяси строго запрещено вступать в близкие отношения с женщинами и наслаждаться роскошью и богатством. Идеальным санньяси был Сам Господь Чайтанья, и из Его жизнеописаний мы узнаем, что Он был всегда предельно строг к Себе в том, что касалось отношений с женщинами. Хотя Его считают самым великодушным воплощением Господа, допускавшим к Себе самых падших, Он тем не менее строго придерживался правил санньясы в отношении общения с женщинами. В ближайшем окружении Господа Чайтаньи был санньяси по имени Чхота Харидас. Он был одним из доверенных лиц Господа и имел возможность непосредственно общаться с Ним. Так уж случилось, что однажды он с вожделением посмотрел на молодую женщину. Этого было достаточно, чтобы неумолимый Господь Чайтанья тотчас исключил его из числа Своих приближенных. «Для санньяси - сказал Господь Чайтанья, - или любого, кто хочет выпутаться из сетей материальной природы, кто стремится достичь духовного мира и вернуться домой, к Богу, смотреть на женщин или какие-то материальные богатства с мыслью о наслаждении - даже не наслаждаться ими, а просто смотреть на них с вожделением - столь тяжкий проступок, что ему лучше покончить жизнь самоубийством, чем допустить в свое сердце эти греховные желания». Такова цена очищения своего существования."

ШБ 7.15.36
ТЕКСТ: "Принимая санньясу, человек отвергает три вида материалистической деятельности, которой поглощены семейные люди: мирскую религиозность, экономическое процветание и чувственные наслаждения. Того, кто принимает санньясу, а потом возвращается к этим мирским занятиям, называют ванташи — "поедателем собственной рвоты". Поистине, такой человек потерял всякий стыд."

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Того, кто погружен в духовное блаженство, больше не беспокоят плотские желания. Человек готов принять санньясу, если его не тревожат сексуальные желания. В противном случае принимать санньясу не следует. Если человек примет санньясу преждевременно, он вполне может оказаться во власти вожделения и женских чар и снова стать так называемым грихастхой, жертвой женщин. Такого бесстыжего человека называют ванташи, «поедателем собственной рвоты», ибо он наслаждается тем, от чего уже отрекся. Участь его поистине незавидна. Поэтому в Движении сознания Кришны мы советуем санньяси и брахмачари строго избегать общения с женщинами, чтобы вновь не пасть жертвой вожделения.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Дорогие преданные, помогите разобраться. Вот тут прочитал такое в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады о санньяси и не знаю считается это авторитетным или нет.


А что именно Вас смущает и кажется не авторитетным? Все, что есть в комментариях Шрилы Прабхупады - авторитетно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.2.30

тато гаджендрасйа мано-балауджасам
калена диргхена махан абхуд вйайах
викришйаманасйа джале 'васидато
випарйайо 'бхут сакалам джалаукасах

татах — потом; гаджа-индрасйа — царя слонов; манах — силы духа; бала — физической силы; оджасам — и силы чувств; калена — со временем; диргхена — долгим; махан — огромная; абхут — произошла; вйайах — трата; викришйаманасйа — утаскиваемого (крокодилом); джале — в воду; авасидатах — постепенно лишавшегося (умственной и физической силы, а также способности восприятия); випарйайах — противоположное; абхут — стало; сакалам — все; джала-окасах — жителя воды (крокодила).

Слон, из-за того, что ему долгие годы пришлось сражаться в воде, начал терять силы: его чувства, ум и тело становились все слабее. А у крокодила, обитателя водной стихии, напротив, бодрость и сила только прибывали.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Сражаясь друг с другом, слон и крокодил находились в неравном положении. Хотя слон был чрезвычайно силен, он попал в чуждую ему среду — в воду. В течение тысячи лет этой схватки он не получал пищи, и потому физические силы его иссякали, а ум и чувства притуплялись. Крокодил же, наоборот, не испытывал никаких трудностей. Вода — естественная среда его обитания. Он получал в ней достаточно пищи, и потому ум и чувства его были активны и бодры. Таким образом, слон постепенно слабел, а крокодил становился все сильнее. Из этого мы можем извлечь хороший урок: в нашей борьбе с майей мы должны избегать положения, при котором не сможем сохранить должный энтузиазм и силы. Общество сознания Кришны, по сути дела, объявило войну иллюзии, под влиянием которой живые существа деградируют, забыв о подлинных ценностях человеческой цивилизации. Воины общества сознания Кришны должны всегда быть полными сил, бодрости и энтузиазма. А для этого они должны жить в естественных для себя условиях. Условия эти не для всех одинаковы: то, что естественно для одного, неестественно для другого, поэтому существуют разные категории варнашрамы — брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи, шудры, а также брахмачари, грихастхи, ванапрастхи и санньяси . Что касается нынешней эпохи, Кали-юги, то сейчас людям не рекомендуется принимать санньясу.

ашвамедхам гаваламбхам
саннйасам пала-паитрикам
деварена сутотпаттим
калау панча виварджайет
Брахма-вайварта-пурана

Как явствует из этого стиха, санньясу в наш век запрещено принимать потому, что люди недостаточно сильны. Шри чайтанья Махапрабху показал миру, что санньяси можно стать даже в двадцать четыре года. Однако даже Ему Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья посоветовал быть крайне осторожным, ибо далеко не всякий может хранить обеты санньяси в столь раннем возрасте. Ради расширения проповеднической миссии мы разрешаем молодым людям давать обет отречения, но опыт показывает, что они не созрели для санньясы . Конечно, если человек считает, что не готов к санньясе, в этом нет ничего дурного. Тот, кого беспокоит половое желание, должен принять тот уклад жизни, в котором половые отношения разрешены: ему следует вести семейную жизнь. Если мы ослабли, занимая некое положение, это еще не значит, что нужно вовсе перестать бороться с крокодилом майи . Нужно просто найти прибежище в сени лотосных стоп Кришны, как это сделал Гаджендра. При этом человек может оставаться грихастхой и вести семейную жизнь, если она удовлетворяет его желания. Главное, не отказываться от борьбы. Шри чайтанья Махапрабху поэтому советовал: стхане стхитах шрути-гатам тану-ван-махобхих . Каждый может оставаться в том ашраме, который ему наиболее подходит; вовсе не обязательно принимать санньясу. Если человека обуревают половые желания, он может вступить в грихастха-ашрам и вести семейную жизнь, но надо продолжать борьбу. Если человек принимает санньясу преждевременно, не достигнув трансцендентного состояния, санньяса ему ничего не даст. Если человек не готов стать санньяси, ему лучше жить в грихастха-ашраме и в полную силу продолжать бороться с майей . Самое важное — не отказываться от борьбы и не покидать поля боя.

----------


## Максим C.

> А что именно Вас смущает и кажется не авторитетным?


Мне кажется неавторитетным, что санньяси должен покончить жизнь самоубийством. И что санньяси становится поедателем собственной рвоты.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мне кажется неавторитетным, что санньяси должен покончить жизнь самоубийством.


Это слова Господа Чайтаньи.




> И что санньяси становится поедателем собственной рвоты.


Это слова "Шримад Бхагаватам". 

Таким образом, это источники, считающиеся авторитетными в гаудия-вайшнавизме. Что касается самоубийства санньяси, нарушившего обеты, это, конечно, крайний случай, и в истории известны лишь единицы таких поступков.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Практический совет дает Шрила Прабхупада в этой связи (в приведенной выше цитате): "Если мы ослабли, занимая некое положение, это еще не значит, что нужно вовсе перестать бороться с крокодилом майи . Нужно просто найти прибежище в сени лотосных стоп Кришны, как это сделал Гаджендра. При этом человек может оставаться грихастхой и вести семейную жизнь, если она удовлетворяет его желания. Главное, не отказываться от борьбы".

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Мне кажется неавторитетным, что санньяси должен покончить жизнь самоубийством. И что санньяси становится поедателем собственной рвоты.


Мы руководствуемся не тем, что кажется анонимам из интернета (которых мы узнали и чьи мотивы очевидны  :smilies:  ), а наставлениями гуру-садху и шастр.

----------


## Милана

Значит,мне тоже можно совершить самоубийство??? А то меня все пугают,что это грех,а я тут еле живу на Земле,сил нет
совершенно,постоянно о самоубийстве думаю.Проблема только,что все постоянно запугивают.
Я тоже полный целибат соблюдаю,даже в мыслях и жизнь уже надоела на столько,что повесится легче,чем её терпеть.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Значит,мне тоже можно совершить самоубийство??? А то меня все пугают,что это грех,а я тут еле живу на Земле,сил нет
> совершенно,постоянно о самоубийстве думаю.Проблема только,что все постоянно запугивают.
> Я тоже полный целибат соблюдаю,даже в мыслях и жизнь уже надоела на столько,что повесится легче,чем её терпеть.


Нет, Вам нельзя. Придется потерпеть. В Вашем случае самоубийство - это дорога в ад. Лучше найдите того, кому Вы могли бы здесь, в этом мире помочь.

----------


## Лена

> Значит,мне тоже можно совершить самоубийство???



вы  тут абсолютно не причем  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сатсварупа Дас Госвами, «Шрила Прабхупада лила»

«Один из учеников-санньяси Прабхупады, Хануман, отошел от стандарта санньяси и женился. На тот момент подобного в ИСККОН еще не случалось. Но тогда, в первый день пребывания Прабхупады в Мексике, Хануман, одетый как домохозяин, пришел на встречу со своим духовным учителем. 

После того, как толпа посетителей покинула комнату Прабхупады, в ней остались только Хануман и несколько старших. «Шрила Прабхупада, - начал Хануман, – У Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху был один ученик, находящийся в отречении – Чхота Харидаса, которого Он отверг из-за того, что тот слишком сильно возжелал женщину. Я тоже был одним из Ваших учеников-санньяси и у меня появилось вожделение к женщине. Я думал, перестанете ли вы также общаться со мной». 

Последовала гнетущая тишина, все смотрели на Прабхупаду, который сидел с опущенной головой. После продолжительной паузы Прабхупада посмотрел на Ханумана и сказал спокойно: «Господь Чайтанья – Бог. Он может распространить это движение по всему миру без чьей-либо помощи, если Он того захочет. Я не Бог. Я просто слуга Бога. Мне так сильно нужна помощь в распространении сознания Кришны по всему миру. Если кто-то помогает мне, совершая даже какое-то небольшое служение мне, я нахожусь в вечном долгу перед ним. Ты так много помогал мне, как же я могу отвергнуть тебя?»

----------


## Милана

Вы знаете,я не представляю,как Махараджи это столько лет вытерпливают. Я по материальным мативам за пять последних лет ни разу о сексе и в уме не подумала,
крыша едет и жить совершенно не хочется. Хотела повесится-дали направление в дур.дом. я правда его порвала. Каждый день удивляюсь,что ещё живу,а тут кто-то
осуждает тех,кто 30 лет вытерпел,пусть хотя бы 30 дней мозги по контролируют ежеминутно и вся критика улитучится моментально.Какая может быть критика?
Тут еле между петлёй и дурдомом балансируешь.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вы знаете,я не представляю,как Махараджи это столько лет вытерпливают. Я по материальным мативам за пять последних лет ни разу о сексе и в уме не подумала,
> крыша едет и жить совершенно не хочется. Хотела повесится-дали направление в дур.дом. я правда его порвала. Каждый день удивляюсь,что ещё живу,а тут кто-то
> осуждает тех,кто 30 лет вытерпел,пусть хотя бы 30 дней мозги по контролируют ежеминутно и вся критика улитучится моментально.Какая может быть критика?
> Тут еле между петлёй и дурдомом балансируешь.


Большинству людей рекомендуют жениться или выйти замуж. Только единицы могут быть монахами.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Вы знаете,я не представляю,как Махараджи это столько лет вытерпливают. Я по материальным мативам за пять последних лет ни разу о сексе и в уме не подумала,
> крыша едет и жить совершенно не хочется. Хотела повесится-дали направление в дур.дом. я правда его порвала. Каждый день удивляюсь,что ещё живу,а тут кто-то
> осуждает тех,кто 30 лет вытерпел,пусть хотя бы 30 дней мозги по контролируют ежеминутно и вся критика улитучится моментально.Какая может быть критика?
> Тут еле между петлёй и дурдомом балансируешь.


Милана, ну что за мысли такие! В жизни так много интересного, особенно для женщины, займитесь чем-нибудь. Выращиванием цветов, например, или плетением кружев, кулинарией. Я уж не говорю о книгах, музыке, танцах и прочем.
Видимо, ваша карма в данный период времени сгустилась, как говорят. Так бывает как раз накануне каких-то судьбоносных  перемен. Хорошо бы обратиться к опытному астрологу, если захотите, в личку могу дать ссылку, к кому. Петля- это совсем не решение проблем. 
Потерпите немного, и всё образуется. Вы еще очень многим сможете помочь в дальнейшем.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Дорогие преданные, помогите разобраться. Вот тут прочитал такое в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады о санньяси и не знаю считается это авторитетным или нет...


С таким же успехом можно пытаться разбираться в танце раса, цитируя соответствующую литературу. Почему-то бытует такое мнение, что "разобраться" - значит читать умные книги и долго думать над ними, морща лоб. Смею Вас уверить - ничего, кроме разочарования и беспокойств такая практика не принесет. Если хотите в чём-то разобраться, то посвятите свою жизнь тапасье служения Кришне; и тогда, если он будет к Вам благосклонен, Вы найдете ответы на свои вопросы.

----------


## vedamurti das

> ...


"Каждый мнит себя стратегом, видя бой со стороны". 
Человек, анализирующий вайшнава вслух идёт в ад. Это наверное не то, к чему Вы стремитесь, так что лучше измените свою линию поведения.

 А вообще вокруг саньясы слишком много восторженно-озабоченых людей крутятся. Так что правильно Прабхавишну Махарадж сделал - надо уже уменьшать этот пыл. Так что я одобряю его поступок (ИМХО). Ученикам советую не обращать на это ни малейшего внимания  :smilies:

----------


## vedamurti das

http://vkontakte.ru/cccprabhu_quotes...-26440255_6655

----------


## Acyutananda das

> Значит,мне тоже можно совершить самоубийство??? А то меня все пугают,что это грех,а я тут еле живу на Земле,сил нет
> совершенно,постоянно о самоубийстве думаю.Проблема только,что все постоянно запугивают.
> Я тоже полный целибат соблюдаю,даже в мыслях и жизнь уже надоела на столько,что повесится легче,чем её терпеть.


Матаджи Милана, человеческую форму жизни обретают после 8 400 000 форм жизни, в  человеческом теле можно осознать Бога и вернуться домой в духовный мир, в бестелесном существовании, в теле духа живое существо испытывает в 100 больше страданий чем в грубом теле. Желание совершить самоубийство это признак ложного эго в "экзальтации", желание получить " освобождение" дешёвым путём не совершая тапасьи, аскезы. Вместо освобождения самоубийца получает за этот грех(приравнивается к убийству человека, это тело не наша собственность) только страдания увеличенные в 100 раз. Есть в Гаруда Пуране история как один брахман повстречался с приведениями в лесу и они ему рассказали истории своей жизни, как они стали духами и они там говорят что врагу не пожелают иметь те страдания которые они испытывали в телах духов.
Я практикующий джйотиша из школы Шри Джаганнатх Центра и немного знаком с гороскопами где положение планет в гороскопе указывают на эту склонность к суициду.

----------


## Acyutananda das

Шримад Бхагаватам 3 песнь 14 глава 24 стих, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
…духи лишены физического тела из-за их серьёзных греховных действий таких как самоубийство. В матетериальном духоподобном обществе, люди принимают последнее прибежище-это самоубийство, материальное или духовное. Материальное самоубийство это потеря физического тела, а духовное самоубийство потеря своей индивидуальности. Майавади философы хотят лишиться своей индивидуальности и слиться с имперсональным духовным брахма-джйоти существованием. Господь Шива будучи добрым к духам посылает их в лоно женщин, которые занимаются незаконным сексом не считаясь с временем и объстоятельствами…
Даже если самоубийца по милости Господа Шивы получит грубое тело, он может получить тело от падшей женщины и поэтому очень плохие условия для материального существования. Поэтому только чистое преданное служение может нам дать освобождение у лотосных стоп Шри Шри Гаура Нитая!

----------


## Acyutananda das

Я недавно слушал( 19 января 2012) по видео каналу Mayapur.tv лекцию Шримад Бхагаватам , котору давал Махатма Прабху. Вкратце его биография: Он присоединился к ИСКОН в 1969 году, его служение было президент храма, распространитель книг, лидер санкиртаны, проповедник в колледже, директор совета,  учиттель и  соуправляющий VIHE(Вриндаванский вайшнавский университет бхакти шастр). Он известен в и ИСКОН  за свои музыкальные записи и семинары. Он основатель Touchstone Training, компании которая обучает практике преданного служения через интерактивные семинары и поклонение. Он также куратор Bhagavat Life, продьюсер живого онлайна и ретрита джапы. Он живёт в Алачуа(Америка) со своей женой Джахнавой и дочерью Брджасундари.

Śrīmad Bhāgavatam 4.23.4
tatrāpy adābhya-niyamo
vaikhānasa-susammate
ārabdha ugra-tapasi
yathā sva-vijaye purā
TRANSLATION
После того как он отошёл от семейной жизни, Махараджа Притху строго следовал регуляциям отречённой жизни и подвергал себя суровым аскезам в лесу. Он занимался этими действиям так же серьёзно как и прежде, когда он возглавлял правительстов и побеждал каждого.
Махатма Прабху начал лекцию с того что однажды грихастха ученик(который только что недавно женился)он хотел принять санньясу и написал письмо Шриле Прабхупаде  с просьбой дать ему санньясу(что в наше время это тоже иногда случается) , ШП в ответном письме написал что он не даст санньясу тому кто не стал вначале идельным грихастхой. Тот же принцип действует на примере Махарджи Притху, если мы будем успешны в грихастха ашраме(как Махараджа Притху), тогда мы будем естественно успешны и  в следующем ашраме. И даже в настоящее время у нас в Обществе Сознания Кришны бытует мнение что если мы оставляем грихастха ашрам, то автоматически мы становимся квалифицированным для принятия санньясы(смех в алтарной) Секретарь ШП  рассказывал Махатме Прабху следующее( когда он был секретарём много писем санньяси он прочитывал и сообщал ШП:…однажды он сказал ШП, ещё одного санньяси письмо …ШП ответил:…кто  спрашивает? Секретарь назвал его имя… ШП произнёс…ОК…скажи ему что это чепуха! ШП не разрешал,  что жена это приемлемо для санньяси. Потомучто ШП имел ответственность, ШП был ответственным грихастхой …В те времена, в начале движения когда рождался новорожденный ребёнок у грихастх преданных, они говорили  что наш мальчик примет санньясу.

----------


## Милана

> Да в саньясе в Кали-югу нет вообще никакого смысла. Лишний способ обеспечить себе безбедное существование и дешёвое почитание. Если человек проповедует и реально помогает людям прогрессировать, то что даст такому человеку смена одежды и статуса - ничего, если только он не использует статус саньяси как одну из анг преданного служения, способную помочь улучшить его бхакти. Если к твоей проповеди мало прислушиваются, то саньяса может повысить твой авторитет среди простых людей. Ну и обеспечить безбедную старость посредством сбора пожертвований. Только толку никакого, зато искушений куча


А что вы вообще на этом форуме делаете??????????????
Если не верить,что хоть у кого-то чистое сердце,ТО КАК ВООБЩЕ ЖИТЬ?????

----------


## vedamurti das

Саньяса - это всего лишь варнашрама - система для ОБУСЛОВЛЕНННЫХ материей людей. Более того, она даже не показывает настоящую степень отречения ))) только внешнее заявление о ней.
Для преданных саньяса имеет смысл только для того, чтобы проще прожить эту жизнь. На скорость духовного развития она не влияет. Как и не говорит об уровне преданного. 
Это всё подробно разъясняет Кришна Арджуне в Бхагават-Гите.

----------


## Милана

Дело не в цвете одежды,а как побыстрее в более хорошее место попасть!!!! В идеале-на Голоку Вриндавану!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А одеваться можно почти как хочется,лишь  бы такая одежда никак  достижению этой цели не мешала.
А если кому-то повезло и ему и здесь хорошо,то можно и здесь жить,пока карма не изменится.
А санньяси я бы на вашем месте поостереглась осуждать,вы ведь не знаете,что у человека внутри.
У нас все санньяси очень возвышенные личности. И всеми любимый Прабхавишну Махарадж тоже очень
возвышенная личность. Только дауну придёт в голову,что после стольких лет санньясы можно принцыпы нарушать.
Попробуйте сами настоящий целибат пособлюдать хотя бы пару недель. Что б и в голове даже тени мыслей о сексе не 
промелькало. Потом представьте,что это на очень много лет. После такого принцыпы не нарушают.
Человека от одной мысли об таком реально тошнить будет. А общаться всем хочется,но только совсем
по другому,иначе сердце черствеет. Попробуйте. А потом напишите свою критику. А то у вас это очень не реализованно.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Дело не в цвете одежды


Ну так и я о том - при чём здесь саньяса?




> ,а как побыстрее в более хорошее место попасть!!!! В идеале-на Голоку Вриндавану!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Я уже давно не верю в такие утверждения преданных ))




> А одеваться можно почти как хочется,лишь  бы такая одежда никак  достижению этой цели не мешала.


Господи, ну Вас и запугали...




> А если кому-то повезло и ему и здесь хорошо,то можно и здесь жить,пока карма не изменится.


Вот Прабхупада, тоже не хотел принимать саньясу - не видел смысла. А Арджуна хотел, но Кришна отговорил.




> А санньяси я бы на вашем месте поостереглась осуждать,вы ведь не знаете,что у человека внутри.


Вы невнимательно читаете мои сообщения, хотя им и возражаете.

----------


## Милана

Я бы подумала,что вы-атеист,раз вам на Голоку-Вриндавану не хочется.
Но открыто написать не могу,потому что тогда это сообщение удалят и вы его не прочитаете.

----------


## vedamurti das

Я и не хочу, как и 99,9% преданных ИСККОН. Только они об этом не знают - путают желание чувственного (в хорошем смысле) счастья с враджа-бхавой.

----------


## Милана

Какое счастье,что вы хоть в Бога верите.

----------


## vedamurti das

В чём счастье? В том, что я Ваш союзник?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Саньяса - это всего лишь варнашрама - система для ОБУСЛОВЛЕНННЫХ материей людей. Более того, она даже не показывает настоящую степень отречения ))) только внешнее заявление о ней.
> Для преданных саньяса имеет смысл только для того, чтобы проще прожить эту жизнь. На скорость духовного развития она не влияет. Как и не говорит об уровне преданного. 
> Это всё подробно разъясняет Кришна Арджуне в Бхагават-Гите.


примите мои поклоны, у меня вопрос - а для чего Шрила Прабхупада установил в ИСККОН институт саньясы и для чего он хотел, что бы его ученики принимали саньясу если она носит формальный характер и не имеет ни какой ценности?

----------


## Андрей В

Она имеет ценность. Последняя ступень саньясы - парамахамса. Если ты стал саньяси, то предполагается, что должен пройти все ступени до конца, уж если иметь ввиду варнашрама дхарму.

----------


## Андрей В

Она имеет ценность. Но и шансов пасть гораздо больше на этом уровне. Тут всё зависит от самого преданного, как он её использует

----------


## vedamurti das

> примите мои поклоны, у меня вопрос - а для чего Шрила Прабхупада установил в ИСККОН институт саньясы и для чего он хотел, что бы его ученики принимали саньясу если она носит формальный характер и не имеет ни какой ценности?


Надеюсь, что вопрос без подвоха )))

Шрила Прабхупада много чего дал своим ученикам/последователям - начиная с того, как правильно завязывать гамчу, и вплоть до умонастрения враджа-бхавы. Говорить, что что-то из этого не важно - неправильно. Так-же неправильно говорить, что всё это имеет одинаковую важность. Саньяса же просто занимает своё место. Она имеет такое же отношение к бхакти, как и вегетарианство - т.е. может быть ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНА в процессе преданного служения. Также с точки зрения бхакти, саньяси не является более продвинутым чем грихастха (тут можно привести множество историй из шастр). Даже с точки зрения имперсональной духовной практики саньяса - это всего лишь внешнее ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ об отречении. Что такое истинное отречение (даже просто на уровне материи) объясняет Кришна в Бхагават-Гите (как она есть!)). 

В сознание Кришны ВСЁ благоприятно: саньяса, секс, деньги, здоровье, таланты, слава, власть, сила и т.д. Но тем не менее, всё это ещё не есть бхакти )))))

Кстати, Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху принял саньясу у майавади - так Кришна показывает своё отношение к внешнему.

----------


## Милана

Ни как не пойму,как вы можете рассуждать так о санньясе,не имея о ней не малейшего представления??? Почему вы и все остальные обсуждают то,о чём понятия не имеют????? Не ужели так сложно ну хоть две недельки для начала пожить как санньяси,что бы за эти две недели в вашей голове и тени мыслей о сексе не промелькнуло,каждую секунду мозги поконтролировать,а потом уже писать и рассуждать???? Вы ведь говорите о том,о чём и понятия не имеете. ПОПРОБУЙТЕ!!!! А потом напишите!!!!! Если через две недели критиковать захочется или говорить,что это не сложнее,чем грихастка
ашрам. Да вы хоть поймёте что это такое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vedamurti das

> Ни как не пойму...


Это Ваше право.

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

> Значит,мне тоже можно совершить самоубийство??? А то меня все пугают,что это грех,а я тут еле живу на Земле,сил нет
> совершенно,постоянно о самоубийстве думаю.Проблема только,что все постоянно запугивают.
> Я тоже полный целибат соблюдаю,даже в мыслях и жизнь уже надоела на столько,что повесится легче,чем её терпеть.


Желание хотеть покончить жизнь самоубийством имеет несколько причин:
- влияние тонких сущностей
- желание освобождения
- сильное отождествление себя с телом
- сосредоточенность на себе
- отсутствие правильного понимания
- влияние планет
 Решение:
 - соблюдать режим дня (ночью спать, днём бодрствовать), это значит если не получается - продолжать, со временем войдет в привычку старание соблюдать или правильный режим дня
- правильно питаться, подобрать диету, Аударья Дхама пр дает хорошие рекомендации
- поклонятся Туласи
- читать книги Прабхупады
- не переутомляться, не совершать чрезмерно больших усилий ради материальных удобств, иначе говоря не решать проблемы за счет постоянного разрушения благостного образа жизни и духовной практики
- любить свое тело как хороший инструмент служения Господу, моё тело принадлежит Ему, давать и забирать имеет право только Он
- понимать что каждая ситуация чему то нас учит,  мы здесь учимся непрерывно, у кого-то учёба это непрерывные страдания
- понимать что тело это всего лишь скафандр, смерти не существует, есть только процесс смены тел, а я вечное живое существо
- не придавать большого значения своей обусловленности, то есть, желаниям, проблемам, болезням. Их присутствие в нашей жизни направлено лишь на обучение того на кого они влияют. Их цель одна - развить у нас стойкое понимание того что служить, заботится, любить  и думать только о Кришне.
 И всегда быть на позитиве)))

Это мой личный опыт и мнение, не просите ссылок на авторитет.

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

> Ни как не пойму,как вы можете рассуждать так о санньясе,не имея о ней не малейшего представления??? Почему вы и все остальные обсуждают то,о чём понятия не имеют????? Не ужели так сложно ну хоть две недельки для начала пожить как санньяси,что бы за эти две недели в вашей голове и тени мыслей о сексе не промелькнуло,каждую секунду мозги поконтролировать,а потом уже писать и рассуждать???? Вы ведь говорите о том,о чём и понятия не имеете. ПОПРОБУЙТЕ!!!! А потом напишите!!!!! Если через две недели критиковать захочется или говорить,что это не сложнее,чем грихастка
> ашрам. Да вы хоть поймёте что это такое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Саньяса  - это не причина духвного роста, а следствие. Отсутствие близких отношений и мыслей о сексе не являются залогом счастья, отсутствия страданий и прогресса в духовной жизни - это лишь метод высвободить энергию для преданного служения преданным, Гуру и Гауранге.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Если вы высказываете какое-то своё мнение о санньясе,то для этого нужно иметь об этом хоть какое-то представление


Книг Прабхупады АБСОЛЮТНО достаточно, чтобы иметь представление о ЛЮБОЙ сфере духовной жизни. Вы же предлагаете довериться ВАШЕМУ опыту.

----------


## Милана

> Книг Прабхупады АБСОЛЮТНО достаточно, чтобы иметь представление о ЛЮБОЙ сфере духовной жизни. Вы же предлагаете довериться ВАШЕМУ опыту.


Книг Шрилы Прабхупады абсолютно достаточно,что бы попасть в Духовный Мир после смерти,но для того,что бы понять некоторые вещи их нужно только самостоятельно прочувствовать.
Сколько бы вы не слышали авторитетного о том,что же такое соль,вы ни когда этого не поймёте,пока не попробуете её на вкус. В мире существует достаточно много вещей,которые совершенно 
невозможно понять,пока сам не попробуешь.

----------


## vedamurti das

> ...


Ваши идеи противоречат ТЕОРИИ, изложенной в книгах Прабхупады.
Это мой вывод.
Вы же можете думать иначе, но тогда в качестве доказательств должны привести ХОТЯ БЫ ЦИТАТЫ из ЕГО книг.
Иначе - это только Ваш ЛИЧНЫЙ опыт, не более. Но тогда и представляйте его таким образом.

----------


## Милана

> Ваши идеи противоречат ТЕОРИИ, изложенной в книгах Прабхупады.
> Это мой вывод.
> Вы же можете думать иначе, но тогда в качестве доказательств должны привести ХОТЯ БЫ ЦИТАТЫ из ЕГО книг.
> Иначе - это только Ваш ЛИЧНЫЙ опыт, не более. Но тогда и представляйте его таким образом.


Очень много по этому поводу написано в книге"Брахмачарья в Сознании Кришны",там очень много цитат.
Я очень люблю эту книгу,но у меня,к сожалению её выкрали "доброжелатели",наизусть цитаты приводить не хочу,потому что
могу запросто ошибиться.

----------


## vedamurti das

1 - т.е. у Прабхупады Вы подтверждений не находите? И не ищ*и*те - их там нет.

2 - Вы говорили Бхакивекаше Свами о том, какие мысли у Вас появились после прочтения его книги и после следования ей? 

3 - ОН подвердил Ваши реализации?

Просто ответьте честно на пункты 2 и 3.

----------


## Милана

Уважаемый,я не в состоянии цитировать Шастры наизусть. Помню,что в 3-й Песне Шримад Бхагаватам написано,что за настоящий целибат попадают на Сатья-локу 
и вдохновило меня именно это. А если вы считаете,что можете разбираться в чём-то не испробовав это на практике,то вашего мнения я у вас не отбираю.
Мне просто было до глубины души обидно,когда люди критикуют санньяси и при этом сами ни разу хоть не на долго реально не попробовали на себе,что же это такое.
Это никакими словами описать не возможно. И это СОВСЕМ не такая дешёвка,как кажется тем,кто критикует. Я никак не могу понять,почему же никто не попробует????
Немножко.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Уважаемый,я не в состоянии цитировать Шастры наизусть.


Почему наизусть? Возьмите книги и поищите. Я не спешу.
Можете спросить кого-то, чтобы подсказал Вам.
В любом случае, если Вы что-то предлагаете преданным, то Вы ОБЯЗАНЫ подкреплять это цитатами/ссылками на книги/высказывания/письма ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ.




> Я никак не могу понять,почему же никто не попробует????


Потому что этого не одобрил бы даже Бхактивикаша Свами, с которым Вы даже НЕ посоветовались в своих аскезах по ЕГО книге. 
Более того, я уверен, что Вы даже НЕ ХОТИТЕ советоваться с ним.

----------


## Милана

Ну я же матаджи,а не пандит!!!!! Я просто прочитала в 3-м томе ШБ,что за настоящий целибат(т.е. и в уме) попадают на Сатья-Локу и то же самое
услышала в лекции Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа,а потом ещё и лично у Него переспросила. И вот просто этому и следую. Хочу на Сатья-Локу.
Я вам матаджи,а не пандит.

----------


## vedamurti das

Т.е. практикуете духовную жизнь как Бог на душу положит...

Кроме страданий это не приносит НИЧЕГО.

Рупа Госвами: "тот, кто практикует бхакти йогу без руководства ГУРУ-садху-шастрами является ВСЕГО ЛИШЬ источником беспокойства для общества". В данном случае - для ИСККОН.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Б.г. 2/15
КОММЕНТAРИЙ Ш.П.: …..Четвертая ступень в системе варнашрамы - санньяса (жизнь в отрешении от мира) -сопряжена со многими трудностями и неудобствами. Однако тот, кто твердо решил достичь совершенства, обязательно примет санньясу, не пугаясь трудностей. Главные трудности связаны с необходимостью разорвать семейные узы, покинуть жену и детей. Но тот, кто преодолеет эти трудности, непременно достигнет цели духовного пути - осознает свою духовную природу.

----------


## Милана

> Б.г. 2/15
> КОММЕНТAРИЙ Ш.П.: …..Четвертая ступень в системе варнашрамы - санньяса (жизнь в отрешении от мира) -сопряжена со многими трудностями и неудобствами. Однако тот, кто твердо решил достичь совершенства, обязательно примет санньясу, не пугаясь трудностей. Главные трудности связаны с необходимостью разорвать семейные узы, покинуть жену и детей. Но тот, кто преодолеет эти трудности, непременно достигнет цели духовного пути - осознает свою духовную природу.


Это очень легко на словах, а когда вы сами лично это всё в точности исполните и мысли все связанные с чувственными наслаждениями из головы выкините,то сами поймёте,
что жить становится фактически невозможно и невыносимо и не потому что чувственных наслаждений нет,а потому что вы как из другого измерения будите.
Это почти невозможно терпеть.

----------


## Евгений

> Это почти невозможно терпеть.


"О сын Кунти, счастье и горе приходят и уходят, сменяя друг друга, как зима и лето. Они возникают от соприкосновения чувств с объектами восприятия, о потомок Бхараты, поэтому нужно научиться терпеливо переносить их, оставаясь невозмутимым."(Б.г 2.14)
По крайней мере надо учиться.

----------


## Милана

Это на этой планете не возможно,а для другого мира - это как раз то,что надо.
это где-то так же как в прокуренном помещении пытаться вести здоровый образ жизни.
Легче умереть. В другом мире нужно находится,а в этом это нестерпимо.

----------


## Евгений

> В другом мире нужно находится,а в этом это нестерпимо.


Вот как раз чтобы находиться в другом мире надо научиться терпеть в этом. Но терпеть не значит что вы просто прикладываете свои усилия. Терпеть это отвлекать ум в другом направлении, например погружать его в святые имена Бога. А если концентрироваться на том что все плохо то лучше не станет.

----------


## Милана

Ну да,сначала терпишь,терпишь,терпишь,а потом кажется,что легче лечь и умереть.
Я вот сейчас опять с ума схожу,не знаю,выживу или нет. Мне не верится,что я смогу тут выжить.

----------


## Евгений



----------


## Евгений

А они как живут? И очень счастливы :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Я знаю,почему они счастливы. Им Бог помог. Они в другом мире живу,а тело здесь находится. У меня было так не на долго,а потом бесследно исчезло.
Они ведь и не спят ночью. Они в это время в Духовном Мире. И там у них всё хорошо,и там они счастливы. Просто тело здесь.
Но это не всем даётся. Только единицам. У меня тоже так было несколько месяцев,а остальные шесть лет с ума схожу.

----------


## Евгений

> и мысли все связанные с чувственными наслаждениями из головы выкините,то сами поймёте,что жить становится фактически невозможно и невыносимо и не потому что чувственных наслаждений нет


А почему нет? Вы же наслааждаетесь прасадом, во время киртана танцуете и поете, слушаете замечательную музыку, наслаждаетесь общением с преданными. Прабхупада говорил это и есть наша аскеза: танцевать , петь и вкушать замечательный прасад.

----------


## Милана

> А почему нет? Вы же наслааждаетесь прасадом, во время киртана танцуете и поете, слушаете замечательную музыку, наслаждаетесь общением с преданными. Прабхупада говорил это и есть наша аскеза: танцевать , петь и вкушать замечательный прасад.


А вы ещё плюс к этому все мысли о матаджах отключите и через месяц напишите. Это вообще понять невозможно,пока не попробуешь.

----------


## Евгений

А зачем отключать? Есть брак. Это тоже разрешено. Жена как раз и спасает мужа чтобы он только о ней одной думал.

----------


## Милана

> А зачем отключать? Есть брак. Это тоже разрешено. Жена как раз и спасает мужа чтобы он только о ней одной думал.


Ну вы же здесь санньясу обсуждаете,вот я вам и сказала,что для того,что бы понять что это такое,это только самому попробовать нужно,
иначе вообще понять невозможно. Невозможно это понять,пока не попробуешь. Полностью всё меняется.

----------


## Евгений

Если это не ваш уровень, есть брак.

----------


## Евгений

И если вы страдаете от этого явно что это не ваш уровень.

----------


## Милана

Дело в том,что когда этому следуешь,то психика сильно меняется и даже от мысли о каких-то плотских вещах даже не то что
тошнит,а кажется,что удавится легче,чем этим заниматься.

----------


## Евгений

Меня тоже недавно почти не стошнило когда я увидел как сестра кормит полугодовалую племяницу пюре из говядины. Я упал в своей комнате и стал размышлять............Страдание и невежество есть но есть и Кришна и если мы храним Его в сердце и стараемся развить любовь к Нему, если нет другой цели в жизни, все можно вытерпеть.

----------


## Евгений

На самом деле когда понимаешь то что в материальном мире или в материальном теле нет счастья только тогда начинашь предаваться.

----------


## Милана

В писаниях сказано,что невозможно попасть в Духовный Мир не соблюдая целибат в мыслях.

----------


## Милана

> На самом деле когда понимаешь то что в материальном мире или в материальном теле нет счастья только тогда начинашь предаваться.


А мне легче было в Бога верить,когда в материальном плане всё было хорошо.

----------


## Евгений

Спрашиваешь себя: ну ведь есть же потребность в счастье, где же оно? И меня осенило когда я просто увидел как преданные распростроняют книги Прабхупады. Я только тогда понял что счастье это бескорыстное служение другим, состродание, милосердие. Нет другого счастья.

----------


## Евгений

Понимаете? Только тогда человек чувствует себя не телом а душой.

----------


## Милана

А для меня счастье - это Духовный Мир и куча сливок(молочных).

----------


## Евгений

Такие качества как смирение. Один очень хороший преданный сказал: в нас любви к Богу ровно столько сколько смирения, не больше.

----------


## Евгений

> А для меня счастье - это Духовный Мир и куча сливок(молочных).


 а вы думали когда нибудь о счастье других?

----------


## Евгений

не о себе а как уменьшить страдания других людей?

----------


## Милана

Да,думала,конечно,но и самой тоже хочется быть счастливой,а не вечно страдающей.

----------


## Евгений

Так вот как только вы перестанете думать о себе и задумаетесь: а какая вообще от меня польза? как я вообще могу помочь людям? только тогда вы почувствуете не само счастье но это очень близко, это верное направление. Я молю Кришну каждый день чтобы Он помог мне сохранить такое умонастроение.

----------


## Милана

Спасибо.

----------


## Евгений

Я может быть повторюсь но я хочу подчеркнуть что счастье- это бескорыстное служение другим, бескорыстная любовь к Богу, счастье в сострадании и милосердии. Нет другого счастья!

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> А мне легче было в Бога верить,когда в материальном плане всё было хорошо.


Могу сказать о себе то же самое. Не всем дано быть подобным царице Кунти.
Меня заинтересовало Ваше состояние. Хотелось бы понять его лучше. Вы говорите, что жить стало невыносимо не потому, что Вы искусственно боретесь с непреодолимым желанием нарушить целибат, и Вам, так сказать, невтерпёж, а потому, что каким-то образом изменилось Ваше сознание, в то время как сексуальное желание не просто отступило, но и сама мысль о половых связях представляется Вам теперь противной. Я Вас правильно понял? Если да, то что именно сделало Вашу жизнь столь невыносимой? Следует ли мне сделать вывод, что к строгому целибату, который Вы практикуете, не следует стремиться, чтобы не оказаться в положении, подобном Вашему?
Вы только руки на себя не накладывайте. Пожалуйста. Уж лучше предаться "противной" утехе, чтобы вывести себя из этого опасного состояния. Потом наверстаете. Ну, или в келью, на худой конец.

----------


## Милана

Да вы знаете,мне никаким утехам предаваться не хочется. Совершенно противно. Просто очень часто как бы в другом измерении находишься.
И мне так не хочется ещё рождаться на Земле. Просто вам нужно по себе смотреть,если вам тут не плохо,то живите как хотите. У меня просто после очень лёгкого
детства большие сложности наступили и для меня это очень приличный стимул был. Да в общем-то я никогда особо о сексе не думала,просто когда на все 100%
перестанешь о каких-то таких вещах думать,то очень скоро какое-то странное состояние наступает. Попробуйте,вы это достаточно быстро почувствуйте.
И просто посмотрите,хотите вы в таком состоянии и дальше находится или нет. А мне часто умереть хочется не только из-за этого,ещё и другие причины есть.
Может,даже, посерьёзнее.

----------


## Мандалибхадра дас

> Да вы знаете,мне никаким утехам предаваться не хочется. Совершенно противно. Просто очень часто как бы в другом измерении находишься.
> И мне так не хочется ещё рождаться на Земле. Просто вам нужно по себе смотреть,если вам тут не плохо,то живите как хотите. У меня просто после очень лёгкого
> детства большие сложности наступили и для меня это очень приличный стимул был. Да в общем-то я никогда особо о сексе не думала,просто когда на все 100%
> перестанешь о каких-то таких вещах думать,то очень скоро какое-то странное состояние наступает. Попробуйте,вы это достаточно быстро почувствуйте.
> И просто посмотрите,хотите вы в таком состоянии и дальше находится или нет. А мне часто умереть хочется не только из-за этого,ещё и другие причины есть.
> Может,даже, посерьёзнее.


Я, как и многие другие преданные, прошёл через брахмачарью, а значит пробовал, но никакого особого состояния не достиг, поэтому меня заинтересовали Ваши слова.
Держитесь.

----------


## Милана

По всей видимости,наши брахмачари воздерживаются только от физического общения с женщинами. Но на это каждый способен. 
Я имела ввиду,что если хотите,то можете попробовать поконтролировать себя так,как это делают санньяси. 
Очень быстро поймёте,что это такое. Будете как в другом измерении. Или,как будто у вас психическое заболевание какое-то.
Очень мало времени нужно,что бы это почувствовать. Легко проверить.

----------


## Галим

> Я, как и многие другие преданные, прошёл через брахмачарью, а значит пробовал, но никакого особого состояния не достиг, поэтому меня заинтересовали Ваши слова.
> Держитесь.


Я тоже вроде шесть лет был в статусе брахмачари,но это было лишь формальность,ибо на уровне грубого тела вроде не было секса,но это не мешало мне с вожделением смотрет на красивеньких девушек,и во сне при этом терять семя(извините за подробности).Так что это не корректно говорить ,что я был когда либо брахмачари и ничего особеного не почувствовал.Но я также могу свидетельствовать,что брахмачарья дает множества возможностей,это я видел когда во время экадаша постишься насухую и к концу дня в уме совершенно не остается похотливых желаний и появляется огромное желание учится,молится и еще много чего хорошего.Просто надо быть *правельным* брахмачирином

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 4.19.12
там атрир бхагаван аикшат
твараманам вихайаса
амуктам ива пакхандам
йо 'дхарме дхарма-вибхрамах

там — царя Индру; атрих — мудрец Атри; бхагаван — самый могущественный; аикшат — мог видеть; твараманам — мчащегося; вихайаса — в космосе; амуктам ива — как человек, получивший освобождение; пакхандам — самозванца; йах — того, кто; адхарме — в безбожии; дхарма — религию; вибхрамах — по ошибке видит.

Чтобы увести коня, царь Индра облачился в одежды, которые обычно носят те, кто получил освобождение. В действительности весь этот маскарад был обманом, поскольку создавал лишь видимость религиозности. Когда Индра в этом наряде появился в небе, великий мудрец Атри, увидев его, сразу понял, что произошло.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Употребленное в этом стихе слово пакханда иногда произносят как пашанда . Эти слова являются синонимами, они относятся к притворщику, который выдает себя за очень набожного человека, но на самом деле является великим грешником. Индра облачился в шафрановые одежды для того, чтобы ввести в заблуждение простодушных людей. Многие мошенники рядятся в такие одежды, выдавая себя за освобожденных личностей или воплощения Бога и сбивая с толку неискушенных людей. Как уже неоднократно говорилось, обусловленная душа склонна обманывать других, и царь Индра не является исключением. Это значит, что оскверняющее влияние материальной энергии распространяется даже на него. Вот почему в этом стихе употреблены слова амуктам ива, которые значат «якобы освобожденный». Шафрановая одежда санньяси является символом полного отречения от материальной деятельности, поэтому ее должны носить только те, кто посвятил свою жизнь преданному служению Господу. Такие преданные являются истинными санньяси, освобожденными личностями. В «Бхагавад-гите» (6.1) сказано:

анашритах карма-пхалам
карйам карма кароти йах
са саннйаси ча йоги ча
на нирагнир на чакрийах

«Истинным санньяси и мистиком является только тот, кто не привязан к плодам своего труда и действует из чувства долга, а не тот, кто не зажигает огня и пребывает в бездействии».

Иначе говоря, человек, который жертвует плоды своего труда Верховной Личности Бога, является истинным санньяси и йогом . Мнимые санньяси и йоги существуют с тех времен, когда царь Притху совершал свои жертвоприношения. Первым, кто пошел на такой обман, был царь Индра, что было с его стороны большой глупостью. В одни эпохи таких обманщиков очень много, а в другие — единицы. Санньяси обязан быть крайне осмотрительным. Господь чайтанья предупреждал: саннйасира алпа чхидра сарва- локе гайа — даже малейший недостаток санньяси не укроется от людей и будет предметом их пересудов (ч.-ч., Мадхья, 12.51). Поэтому санньясу могут принимать только те, кто очень искренен и серьезен в своих намерениях. Санньяса ни в коем случае не должна служить средством обмана людей. В Кали-югу лучше вовсе не принимать санньясу, так как в этот век очень трудно устоять против искушений, на каждом шагу подстерегающих человека. Только самые возвышенные личности, осознавшие свою духовную природу, могут рискнуть принять санньясу, но в любом случае на санньясу не следует смотреть как на источник дохода или средство достижения каких-нибудь материальных целей.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 4.19.22

вираш чашвам упадайа
питри-йаджнам атхавраджат
тад авадйам харе рупам
джагрихур джнана-дурбалах

вирах — сын царя Притху; ча — также; ашвам — коня; упадайа — взяв; питри-йаджнам — к жертвенному алтарю своего отца; атха — после чего; авраджат — вернулся; тат — того; авадйам — достойного порицания; харех — Индры; рупам — одежды; джагрихух — использовали; джнана-дурбалах — невежды.

Великий герой Виджиташва, сын царя Притху, снова взял коня и вернулся к жертвенному алтарю, где его ожидал отец. С тех пор некоторые невежды, следуя примеру царя Индры, тоже рядятся в одежды санньяси.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: С незапамятных времен санньяси носят триданду . Позже Шанкарачарья стал давать своим последователям экаданда-санньясу . Триданди-санньяси — это санньяси -вайшнавы, а экаданди-санньяси — это майявади . Известно также много других видов санньясы, которые идут вразрез с ведической традицией. Один из видов фальшивой санньясы ввел царь Индра, пытавшийся спастись от гнева Виджиташвы, великого сына Махараджи Притху. В наши дни можно встретить самых разных санньяси . Одни из них ходят обнаженными, другие носят череп и трезубец. Последние обычно известны под именем капалика . Все эти разновидности санньясы неавторитетны и возникли более или менее случайно, но недалекие люди склонны принимать этих мнимых санньяси за истинных, несмотря на то что они не способны руководить духовным развитием людей. В настоящее время некоторые миссионерские организации, пренебрегая ведическими принципами, дают санньясу даже людям, занимающимся греховной деятельностью. Шастры запрещают вступать в недозволенные половые отношения, употреблять наркотики и другие одурманивающие средства, есть мясо и играть в азартные игры, однако так называемые санньяси из этих миссий не брезгают ничем. Они готовы есть все, что угодно: мясо, рыбу, яйца и т.д. Порой они даже пьют вино, оправдывая себя тем, что в северных странах, расположенных рядом с Арктикой, невозможно обойтись без алкоголя, рыбы и мяса. Эти санньяси выдают свои греховные поступки за служение бедным и обездоленным людям, но в то же время режут на куски бедных животных, которые оказываются в желудках этих санньяси . Из последующих стихов станет ясно, что такие санньяси — просто-напросто пакханди . Веды утверждают, что любой, кто ставит Господа Нараяну на одну ступень с Господом Шивой или Господом Брахмой, немедленно становится пакханди . В Пуранах сказано:

йас ту нарайанам девам
брахма-рудради-даиватаих
саматвенаива викшета
са пашанди бхавед дхрувам

В Кали-югу пакханди встречаются на каждом шагу. Однако Господь Шри чайтанья Махапрабху старался уничтожить этих пакханди, распространяя движение санкиртаны . Тот, кто примет участие в движении санкиртаны, присоединившись к Международному обществу сознания Кришны, сможет благополучно избежать влияния пакханди .

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ4.19. 24 - 25

эвам индре харатй ашвам
ваинйа-йаджна-джигхамсайа
тад-грихита-висриштешу
пакхандешу матир нринам
дхарма итй упадхармешу
нагна-ракта-патадишу
прайена саджджате бхрантйа
пешалешу ча вагмишу

эвам — таким образом; индре — когда царь небес; харати — украл; ашвам — коня; ваинйа — устроенному сыном царя Вены; йаджна — жертвоприношению; джигхамсайа — желая помешать; тат — им; грихита — надетые; висриштешу — оставил; пакхандешу — к греховным одеждам; матих — внимание; нринам — обыкновенных людей; дхармах — религия; ити — таким образом; упадхармешу — к ложным религиозным системам; нагна — обнаженных; ракта-пата — одетых в красное; адишу — и других; прайена — в большинстве своем; саджджате — склонны; бхрантйа — по глупости; пешалешу — опытные; ча — и; вагмишу — красноречивые.

Итак, чтобы украсть у Махараджи Притху жертвенного коня, царь Индра принимал облик различных санньяси. Некоторые санньяси ходят обнаженными, другие облачаются в красные одежды и именуют себя капаликами. Но все эти одежды и атрибуты — лишь символы их грехов. Такие псевдосанньяси пользуются большим почетом у грешников, поскольку они сами являются безбожниками и могут логично и убедительно оправдывать любые свои прегрешения. Нам же следует знать, что такие люди только притворяются поборниками религии, но на самом деле таковыми не являются. К сожалению, сбитые с толку люди считают их истинно религиозными людьми и, следуя за ними, губят себя.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Как сказано в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», люди в век Кали находятся в очень незавидном положении: они живут недолго, лишены духовного знания и склонны принимать на веру ложные религиозные учения. Это приводит к тому, что люди пребывают в постоянном беспокойстве. Ведические писания, по сути дела, запрещают принимать санньясу в век Кали, чтобы спасти неразумных людей от искушения злоупотреблять положением санньяси. На самом деле есть только одна религия, суть которой заключена в служении Верховному Господу и покорности Его воле. Мы должны служить Господу в сознании Кришны. Все прочие формы санньясы и разновидности религии являются ложными. Однако в век Кали люди принимают их за чистую монету, и потому их можно только пожалеть.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.13.34 (комментарий)

...В ведическом обществе считалось, что высшего совершенства достигает тот, кто принимает санньясу, но сейчас люди не знают, зачем нужна санньяса . Они думают, что санньяса дает человеку право уклоняться от исполнения долга перед обществом. Но смысл санньясы вовсе не в том, чтобы отказаться от своих обязанностей. Как правило, человек принимает санньясу на четвертом этапе духовной жизни. Сначала он становится брахмачари, затем — грихастхой, ванапрастхой и наконец он принимает санньясу, чтобы оставшиеся ему годы всецело посвятить самоосознанию. Быть санньяси — не значит ходить по домам, прося подаяние, а потом тратить собранные деньги на чувственные удовольствия. Но поскольку в Кали-югу каждый так или иначе склонен к чувственным наслаждениям, человеку не рекомендуется принимать санньясу, пока он к ней не готов. Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в «Нектаре наставлений» (2):

атйахарах прайасаш ча
праджалпо нийамаграхах
джана-сангаш ча лаулйам ча
шадбхир бхактир винашйати

«Существует шесть видов деятельности, которые могут помешать преданному служению. Преданное служение страдает, если человек: 1) ест слишком много или накапливает вещей и денег больше, чем необходимо; 2) прилагает чрезмерные усилия ради осуществления труднодостижимых материальных целей; 3) ведет пустые разговоры на мирские темы; 4) выполняет правила и предписания шастр только ради следования им, а не ради духовного прогресса, или отвергает эти правила и предписания и действует, как ему заблагорассудится; 5) общается с людьми мирского склада, которые не стремятся развить в себе сознание Кришны; 6) жаждет мирских успехов». Санньяси может создать свою организацию, но она должна быть предназначена только для проповеди сознания Кришны; ему не следует копить деньги для самого себя. Участникам Движения сознания Кришны следует вкладывать половину накопившихся денег в издание книг, а оставшуюся половину использовать на другие цели, прежде всего для создания центров сознания Кришны в разных странах мира. Руководители нашего Движения должны обращаться с деньгами крайне осторожно. Иначе деньги станут причиной скорби, иллюзии, страха, гнева, материальных привязанностей, нищеты и бесполезной тяжелой работы. Живя один во Вриндаване, я никогда не пытался строить матхи или храмы; я довольствовался теми скромными средствами, что получал от продажи журнала «Обратно к Богу»: мне хватало их на пропитание и на то, чтобы издавать журнал и книги. Приехав за рубеж, я продолжал жить по тому же принципу, но, когда от европейцев и американцев ко мне стало поступать много пожертвований, я начал возводить храмы и устанавливать в них Божества. Точно так же следует поступать и впредь. Все деньги нужно тратить на Кришну, и ни копейки — на чувственные наслаждения. Это принцип философии бхагаваты .

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 3.34
шеша-лилайа дхаре нама `шри-кришна-чаитанйа'
шри-кришна джанайе саба вишва каила дханйа

шеша-лилайа — в заключительных играх; дхаре — носит; нама — имя; шри-кришна-чаитанйа — Шри Кришна Чайтанья; шри-кришна — о Господе Кришне; джанайе — учил; саба — весь; вишва — мир; каила — сделал; дханйа — счастливым.

В зрелые годы Господь носит имя Шри Кришны Чайтаньи. Он благословляет мир, раскрывая людям учение об имени и славе Господа Шри Кришны.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь Чайтанья жил семейной жизнью только до двадцати четырех лет. После этого Он отрекся от мира и пробыл в материальном мире до сорока восьми лет. Так что заключительный период Его жизни (шеша-лила) тоже длился двадцать четыре года.
Некоторые так называемые вайшнавы утверждают, что до Господа Чайтаньи в вайшнавской сампрадае (преемственности духовных учителей) традиции отречения от мира не существовало. Такое заявление безосновательно. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху принял санньясу от Шрипады Кешавы Бхарати из школы Шанкары, в которой было известно только десять имен для санньяси. Вайшнавы же принимали санньясу задолго до Шрипады Шанкарачарьи, со времен Вишну Свами. В сампрадае Вишну Свами для санньяси существует тоже десять имен, но кроме этого есть и сто восемь имен для тех, кто носит тройной посох, три-данду. Все это соответствует ведическим предписаниям. Таким образом, в вайшнавской сампрадае принимали санньясу и до Шанкарачарьи, поэтому те, кто заявляет обратное, просто не знакомы с историей вайшнавизма.

Во времена Господа Чайтаньи школа Шанкарачарьи имела большое влияние в обществе. Считалось, что санньясу следует принимать только в этой школе. Господь Чайтанья мог проповедовать и оставаясь семьянином, но Он посчитал, что этот образ жизни препятствует исполнению Его миссии, и потому решил принять санньясу. Шри Чайтанья хотел привлечь к Себе внимание людей, и, хотя писаниями было дозволено принимать санньясу в вайшнавской сампрадае, Он, чтобы не нарушать обычаев, принял ее в школе Шанкарачарьи.
В сампрадае Шанкары получившим санньясу дают одно из десяти имен: Тиртха, Ашрама, Вана, Аранья, Гири, Парвата, Сагара, Сарасвати, Бхарати и Пури. До принятия санньясы человек носит одно из имен, которые дают брахмачари, помощнику санньяси. Санньяси с титулами Тиртха или Ашрама обычно живут в Двараке; их брахмачари носят имя Сварупа. Санньяси Вана и Аранья живут в Пурушоттаме (Джаганнатха- Пури), и их брахмачари носят имя Пракаша. Санньяси Гири, Парвата и Сагара обычно живут в Бадарикашраме; брахмачари у них носят имя Ананда. Санньяси ордена Сарасвати, Бхарати или Пури чаще всего живут в Шрингери (Южная Индия), и брахмачари там носят имя Чайтанья.

Шрипада Шанкарачарья основал в Индии четыре монастыря (на севере, юге, востоке и западе) и заботу о них возложил на четырех своих учеников-санньяси. Ныне под началом четырех главных монастырей действуют сотни других, и, хотя они официально относятся к одному течению, между ними существует много различий. Четыре секты при этих монастырях называются Анандавара, Бхогавара, Китавара и Бхумивара. Со временем они выработали разные представления и девизы.

По традиции, сложившейся в школе Шанкары, тот, кто намерен принять санньясу, сначала должен пройти подготовку у истинного санньяси. При этом он получает имя, которое принято давать брахмачари в ордене его наставника. Господь Чайтанья пожелал принять санньясу от Кешавы Бхарати. Когда Он обратился к Кешаве Бхарати с этой просьбой, тот дал Ему имя Шри Кришна Чайтанья Брахмачари. Когда же Господь Чайтанья принял санньясу, то предпочел сохранить за Собой имя Кришна Чайтанья.
Великие ачарьи, относящиеся к нашей вайшнавской традиции, не давали объяснений, почему Господь Чайтанья отказался от имени Бхарати, когда принял санньясу от своего гуру, однако позже Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Госвами Махараджа обдяснил, что последователь Шанкары, приняв санньясу, начинает считать себя Всевышним, поэтому, чтобы избежать подобных заблуждений, Господь Чайтанья сохранил за Собой имя Шри Кришна Чайтанья и тем самым поставил Себя в положение вечного слуги. Брахмачари обязан служить духовному учителю, и Господь предпочел сохранить эти отношения со своим гуру. Дух служения благоприятствует развитию отношений между учеником и духовным учителем.

Достоверные жизнеописания Господа Чайтаньи повествуют, что во время церемонии посвящения в санньяси Господь также получил данду (посох) и камандалу (чашу для сбора подаяния), которые считаются символами санньясы.

----------


## Искандер

> По всей видимости,наши брахмачари воздерживаются только от физического общения с женщинами. Но на это каждый способен. 
> Я имела ввиду,что если хотите,то можете попробовать поконтролировать себя так,как это делают санньяси. 
> Очень быстро поймёте,что это такое. Будете как в другом измерении. Или,как будто у вас психическое заболевание какое-то.
> Очень мало времени нужно,что бы это почувствовать. Легко проверить.



Харе Кришна!
Милана, я честно говоря не понял точной причины того, что Вы придерживаетесь санньясы.
И тем более это Вам приносит некоторый дискомфорт.
По моему скромному мнению, главным критерием в наших действиях должна быть искренность, как по отношению к людям, природе, Богу, так и к себе.
Если Вы страдаете из-за попыток искусственно ограничить или сдержать свои чувства, желания или мысли, то, возможно, не стоит этого делать.
Тем самым Вы можете потерять ощущение реальности происходящего.
Лучше заострить свое внимание на повторении мантры, чтении Священных Писаний и духовной литературы.
Я могу ошибаться, но обычно, когда люди пытаются искусственно сдержать свои чувства или мысли, это означает, что они не полностью доверяют Всевышнему, а пытаются своими силами бороться с могущественным океаном Майи.
Прошу прощения, если я что-то неправильно понял.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 7.67

сампрадайика саннйаси туми, раха эи граме
ки каране ама-сабара на кара даршане

сампрадайика — член сообщества; саннйаси — санньяси-майявади; туми — Ты; раха — живешь; эи — этом; граме — в городе Варанаси; ки каране — почему; ама-сабара — с нами; на — не; кара даршане — общаешься.

«Ты принадлежишь к нашей сампрадае, к школе Шанкары, и живешь в нашем городе Варанаси. Почему же Ты не общаешься с нами? Почему Ты даже не смотришь в нашу сторону?»

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Санньяси-вайшнав, то есть вайшнав, находящийся на среднем уровне духовного развития, способен различать четыре категории живых существ: Верховную Личность Бога, Его преданных, невинных людей и завистливых. С каждым из них он ведет себя по-разному. Такой вайшнав старается развить в себе любовь к Богу, заводит дружеские отношения с преданными, проповедует сознание Кришны невинным людям и избегает тех, кто враждебно относится к Движению сознания Кришны. Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху являл пример такого поведения, и потому Пракашананда Сарасвати спросил Его, почему Он избегает их общества и даже не разговаривает с ними. Чайтанья Махапрабху Сам показал, что проповедник Движения сознания Кришны не станет тратить время на разговоры с санньяси-майявади, но если он способен привести веские доводы из шастр, то при необходимости ему надлежит вступить в философский диспут и одержать в нем победу.

По мнению санньяси-майявади, ведическим санньяси можно назвать только того, кто принимает санньясу от представителя школы Шанкарачарьи. Иногда нам заявляют, что санньяси, которые проповедуют в Движении сознания Кришны, не являются истинными санньяси, так как не родились в семьях брахманов. Майявади дают санньясу только выходцам из брахманских семей. К сожалению, они забывают, что в нынешнюю эпоху каждый рождается шудрой (калау шудра-самбхавах). Следует знать, что сейчас нигде нет истинных брахманов, поскольку те, кто считает себя брахманом по праву рождения, не обладают качествами брахмана. Однако, даже если человек родился не в брахманской семье, но обладает должными качествами, его следует считать брахманом, и это подтверждают Нарада Муни и великий святой Шридхара Свами. То же самое говорится и в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Нарада и Шридхара Свами полностью согласны с тем, что брахмана отличают его качества, а не происхождение. Поэтому в Движении сознания Кришны мы никогда не даем санньясу тем, кого не считаем достойным, кто по своим качествам не соответствует описанному в шастрах уровню брахмана. Несомненно, только брахман имеет право стать санньяси, однако нельзя утверждать, будто брахманом является только тот, кто родился в брахманской семье, хотя и не имеет должных качеств, а человек, обладающий брахманскими качествами, но не имеющий такого происхождения, брахманом считаться не может. Движение сознания Кришны строго следует указаниям «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и избегает уводящих от истины ересей и придуманных людьми догм.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 7.163

эи панчататтва-рупе шри-кришна-чаитанйа
кришна-нама-према дийа вишва каила дханйа

эи — этот; панчататтва-рупе — Господь в пяти ипостасях; шри-кришна- чаитанйа — Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху; кришна-нама — святое имя Господа Кришны; према — любовь к Кришне; дийа — раздав; вишва — мир; каила — сделал; дханйа — благодарным.

Шри Кришна Чайтанья Махапрабху и Его спутники из Панча-таттвы распространяли святое имя Господа, чтобы пробудить любовь к Богу в сердце каждого обитателя вселенной, и весь мир был благодарен Им за это.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Здесь сказано, что вся вселенная была благодарна Господу Чайтанье и Его спутникам за проповедь движения санкиртаны. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху пятьсот лет назад освятил нашу вселенную Своим присутствием, и теперь любой, кто искренне пытается служить Господу Чайтанье, кто следует по Его стопам и выполняет наставления ачарьев, может с успехом проповедовать пение святого имени — маха- мантры Харе Кришна — по всему миру. Есть глупцы, которые говорят, что нельзя давать санньясу европейцам и американцам, но мы видим, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел проповедовать санкирану по всей вселенной. В проповеднической миссии санньяси особенно важны. Те, кто нас ругают, убеждены, что санньясу можно давать только индийцам или индусам, однако эти люди просто невежественны. Если в мире не будет санньяси, то не будет и проповеди. Так что, следуя наставлениям Господа Чайтаньи и полагаясь на благословение Его спутников, мы будем по всему миру готовить людей к проповеди и давать санньясу, не делая разграничений, чтобы движение санкиртаны, основанное Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, ширилось и не знало пределов. Нас не волнуют порицания глупцов. Мы будем продолжать нашу работу и зависеть от благословений Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Его спутников из Панча-таттвы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья 3.6

этам са астхайа паратма-ништхам
  адхйаситам пурватамаир махадбхих
ахам таришйами дуранта-парам
  тамо мукундангхри-нишевайаива

этам — это; сах — так; астхайа — окончательно придя; пара-атма- ништхам — к преданному служению Высшей Личности, Кришне; адхйаситам — почитаемому; пурватамаих — предшествующими; махадбхих — ачарьями; ахам — я; таришйами — пересеку; дуранта-парам —   непреодолимый; тамах — океан невежества; мукунда-ангхри — лотосным стопам Мукунды; нишевайа — поклонением; эва — несомненно.

[Брахман из Аванти-деши говорил:] «Утвердившись в служении лотосным стопам Кришны, я пересеку непреодолимый океан невежества. Так поступали ачарьи прошлого, обретшие в себе непоколебимую преданность Господу, Параматме, Верховной Личности Бога».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В связи с этим стихом из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.23.57) Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорит, что существует шестьдесят четыре составляющих преданного служения, и принятие сана санньяси и соответствующих этому сану атрибутов —  одна из них*. Однако основная обязанность санньяси заключается в том, чтобы безраздельно посвятить свою жизнь служению Мукунде, Кришне. Тот, кто не отдает полностью свой ум и тело служению Господу, не может считаться истинным санньяси. Чтобы стать санньяси, недостаточно сменить одежду. В «Бхагавад-гите» (6.1) говорится: анашритах карма- пхалам карйам карма кароти йах / са саннйаси ча йоги ча — санньяси называют того, кто работает не покладая рук, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну. Не одежда, а постоянное желание служить Кришне делает человека санньяси.
 * Имеется в виду двадцать первая анга садхана-бхакти «ношение внешних знаков, отличающих вайшнавов».

Слово паратма-ништха означает «преданность Господу Кришне». Паратма, Высшая Личность, — это Кришна. Ишварах парамах кришнах сач-чид-ананда виграхах (Б.-с., 5.1). Те, кто посвятил свою жизнь служению лотосным стопам Кришны, являются истинными санньяси. Соблюдая принятые условности, такие преданные по примеру великих мудрецов далекого прошлого облачаются в одежду санньяси и носят три данды. Поэтому санньяси-вайшнавов называют триданди-санньяси. В Кали-югу один из ачарьев-вайшнавов, Вишну Свами, говорил, что триданда и одежда санньяси символизирует паратма-ништху**. Поэтому к трем дандам искренние преданные добавляют еще одну — джива- данду. Что же касается санньяси-майявади, то они носят только одну данду, не понимая смысла три-данды. Многие из последователей Шивы Свами позже отошли от атма-ништхи, преданного служения Господу, и стали последователями Шанкарачарьи. Вместо того чтобы носить одно из ста восьми имен санньяси-вайшнавов, эти мнимые последователи Вишну Свами принимают одно из десяти имен санньяси-майявади. Хотя Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху принял распространенную в то время экаданда-санньясу, Он тем не менее повторял стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» о триданда-санньясе, которую принял брахман из Авантипура. Тем самым Господь Чайтанья косвенно указывал на то, что в Его эка-данде, одной данде, присутствовали все четыре данды санньяси-вайшнава. Для Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху экаданда-санньяса без паратма- ништхи (преданного служения Господу Кришне) была бы неприемлема. Если строго следовать заповедям шастр, то к три-данде следует добавить джива-данду. Связанные вместе, эти четыре данды символизируют чистое преданное служение Господу. Экаданди-санньяси школы майявады не понимают важности преданного служения Кришне. Поэтому они хотят слиться с сиянием Брахмана, достигнув таким образом промежуточного состояния между материальным и духовным существованием. Это лишенное индивидуальности состояние они называют освобождением. Санньяси-майявади не знают, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху был триданди, и считают Его экаданди-санньяси. Это заблуждение, виварта. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» нет упоминаний об экаданди-санньяси. Символом санньясы там выступает триданди. Повторяя приведенный выше стих, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел показать, что принял именно тот вид санньясы, который рекомендуется в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Однако санньяси-майявади, очарованные внешней энергией Господа, не способны понять образ мыслей Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

** Соответствующее место из комментария Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура звучит так: «Позднее, в Кали-югу, Вишну Свами, называя триданду и одежды санньяси паратма- ништха, основал движение бхакти как служение Мукунде. Те, кто обладает непоколебимой верой в бхакти, утверждают, что экаданда возникла в результате слияния триданды с четвертой дандой, а именно, дживадандой. Таким образом, триданда входит в экаданду. Экаданди-сампрадая не смогла понять этого смысла триданды, обдединенной в одну данду, и в более поздний период многие последователи Шивы Свами, бывшие членами этой сампрадаи, сосредоточились на постижении безличного Брахмана и отвергли настроение служения, то есть служение Мукунде. В результате они стали воспринимать экаданду так, как ее воспринимал Шанкарачарья, установивший систему экаданда-санньясы. Вместо ста восьми имен санньяси, которые определил Вишну Свами, они стали принимать десять имен, принятых у последователей доктрины абсолютного монизма».
И по сей день все преданные Господа Чайтаньи, которые по Его примеру принимают санньясу, не снимают при этом священный шнур и оставляют пучок волос на затылке. В противоположность им, экаданди-санньяси снимают священный шнур и обривают голову наголо. Из этого следует, что им непонятен смысл триданда-санньясы, поэтому они не хотят посвятить свою жизнь служению Мукунде. Экаданди- санньяси просто стремятся к слиянию с бытием Брахмана, поскольку материальная жизнь вызывает у них отвращение. Ачарьи, проповедующие дайва-варнашраму (упомянутую в «Бхагавад-гите» систему общественного устройства чатур-варньям), отвергают асура-варнашраму, в которой варна человека зависит от происхождения.

  Триданда-санньясу принял один из приближенных Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху — Гададхара Пандит. Он, в свою очередь, дал триданда- санньясу Мадхаве Упадхьяе. Этот ученик Гададхары Пандита, Мадхавачарья, считается основателем распространенной в западной Индии Валлабхачарья-сампрадаи. Шрила Гопала Бхатта Госвами, известный в Гаудия-вайшнава-сампрадае как смрити-ачарья, в свое время принял триданда-санньясу у Тридандипады Прабодхананды Сарасвати. Хотя в литературе гаудия-вайшнавов нет прямых указаний на триданда- санньясу, первый стих «Упадешамриты» Шрилы Рупы Госвами рекомендует принять триданда-санньясу, научившись контролировать шесть побуждений:
вачо вегам манасах кродха-вегам
  джихва-вегам ударопастха-вегам
этан веган йо вишахета дхирах
  сарвам апимам притхивим са шишйат

«Человек, способный контролировать речь и ум, сдерживать гнев и побуждения языка, желудка и гениталий, именуется госвами и вполне может принимать учеников повсюду в мире». Последователи Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху никогда не принимали санньясу по обычаям майявади, и их нельзя за это осуждать. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху высоко ценил Шридхару Свами, который был триданди-санньяси. Однако некоторые санньяси-майявади не понимают Шридхару Свами и считают его экаданди-санньяси, принадлежавшим к школе майявади, но в действительности это не так.

ТЕКСТ 7
прабху кахе, — садху эи бхикшура вачана
мукунда севана-врата каила нирдхарана
прабху кахе — Господь говорит; садху — совершенно чистые; эи — эти; бхикшура — монаха; вачана — слова; мукунда — Господу Кришне; севана- врата — обет служить; каила нирдхарана — решил принять.

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху высоко ценил этот стих и выраженную в нем решимость, с которой монах-преданный посвятил себя служению Господу Мукунде. Повторяя этот стих, Господь Чайтанья одобрил такую решимость, сочтя ее очень похвальной.

ТЕКСТ 8
паратма-ништха-матра веша-дхарана
мукунда-севайа хайа самсара-тарана
пара-атма-ништха-матра — только для того, чтобы с решимостью служить Кришне; веша-дхарана — смена одежды; мукунда-севайа — благодаря служению Мукунде; хайа — происходит; самсара-тарана — освобождение из материального рабства.

Истинная цель санньясы — посвятить свою жизнь служению Мукунде, ибо, служа Мукунде, можно освободиться из материального рабства.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур отмечает в этой связи, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху Сам принял санньясу и всем советовал развивать решимость в служении Мукунде по примеру бхикшу из Авантипура. Господь Чайтанья одобрял настроение этого брахмана, потому что тот был полон решимости служить Мукунде. Строго говоря, ношение одежды санньяси говорит о привязанности к материальным условностям. Однако Шри Чайтанью Махапрабху не интересовали условности. Ему важна была суть санньясы — служение Мукунде. Такая решимость, не зависящая от обстоятельств, называется паратма- ништха. Это самое главное. Смысл сказанного в том, что о санньяси следует судить не по одежде, а по силе его стремления служить Мукунде.

----------

